# Shave in Dublin with cut-throat razor



## emmt (21 Dec 2007)

Does anyone know where in Dublin city I can get a voucher for a shave with a cut-throat razor/hot towel for boyfriend for Christmas. Ive Googled it but cant find it but I know its there... somewhere!


----------



## emmt (21 Dec 2007)

Just found loads when I googled 'hot towel shave'  - thanks anyway! Happy Christmas to all and all the best in the New Year.


----------



## dublinli (24 Dec 2007)

regent barbers in temple bar, the best hot towel shave in dublin my view


----------



## eeks2006 (30 Dec 2007)

I have only seen this now, I know its probably too late, I got the same present from my girlfriend this xmas and its for Knights in the Stephens green shopping center, hopefully you got it sorted out.

Regards


----------



## ClubMan (30 Dec 2007)

emmt said:


> Just found loads when I googled 'hot towel shave'


Brave man - the search I mean, not the shave! 

There also seems to be a new (?) _Turkish _place on _Lower Liffey Street _that probably offers such services.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (3 Jan 2008)

Got a hot towel shave there a few weeks ago. One of the most uncomfortable 20 minutes of my life. I have heavy growth - when it got to the chin area i was very close to telling him stop, i will finish it off myself with my mach 3!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Where? The place in _Liffey Street_?


----------



## Sol28 (3 Jan 2008)

I was given a voucher for Knights on the Green - Should never have used it. Worst experience I had - and my neck was in bits for a week or two after it. From now on in - I will rely on me and my Mach 3.


----------



## foxylady (4 Jan 2008)

Sol28 said:


> I was given a voucher for Knights on the Green - Should never have used it. Worst experience I had - and my neck was in bits for a week or two after it. From now on in - I will rely on me and my Mach 3.


 

Was it the shave or products as I have purchased a voucher for there for other half


----------



## breathnach1 (4 Jan 2008)

You must have sensitive skin , I would highly recommend Knights free head massage also thrown as part of package. I will definitely be back again. Very relaxing


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

If it's free sure I may as well try one!


----------



## Slash (4 Jan 2008)

don't get a shave with cut-throat razor unless you see the barber take a new blade out of the wrapper and insert it into the razor - you wouldn't shave yourself with someone else's razor would you?

Some men get a hot towel shave on the morning of their wedding, and many regret it, because it does not suit everyone. Some men get a rash from the cut-throat razor, particularly on the neck area, so be careful.


----------



## REMFAN (4 Jan 2008)

How much does a hot towel shave typically cost?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

One chin/neck by the sounds of it!


----------

